# My first attempt



## drycreek (Nov 20, 2012)

I know a long way to go yet but practice, practice, practice. 3 1/4 inches diameter and 6 inches tall, thought it had a little more spalting.
http://i1183.Rule #2/albums/x471/bailey591/photo.jpg
All input apreciated.


----------



## TimR (Nov 20, 2012)

Be sure to save and date the piece to refer back later. You've got a lot of elements in this, and they are all ones to continue practicing. A good exercise is drawing out what you want to end up with, then see how we'll you do in producing it. For now, pieces like this are a good exercise to develop technique, and when you have trouble making a particular element, work on it till you nail it. The only nit I have with this is my personal preference is to have fewer straight sections, though the photo could be misleading.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey, it's round isn't it!?

Tim's suggestions are good. The only other thought I had was to simplify the form, but then I tend to get pretty stark with some of the things I've made. Also, I think little details like the bead at the lip look better when they are crisply defined.

What you've done is a hell of a lot more pleasing than my first 50 pieces(and some of my more recent stuff as well), so I think you ought to spend a little time just strutting around and pounding your chest!


----------



## drycreek (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the input, Doc if I can only become half as good as you I'll think I've accomplished a lot.


----------



## Vern Tator (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow, That piece is like 100 legislators at the bottom of the ocean. It's a great start. The best advice I can give you, after about 50 years of turning is what my friend Dave Schweitzer says. "If you want to be a good turner, most of the time your feet should be in front of your lathe, and most of your wood should be at your feet." Nice start.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow - you started in a big way ! As said above - you have it all going on -Beads, coves, undercuts, end grain hollowing. Much more ambitious than my first pieces.... (and I mean a lot of pieces.) I just started with bowls !
The only thing I would add would be to relax and have fun with it. The addiction only grows  You never stop learning


----------



## drycreek (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes sir, NIP but had not spalted as much as I thought. Again thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## Patrude (Nov 20, 2012)

drycreek said:


> I know a long way to go yet but practice, practice, practice. 3 1/4 inches diameter and 6 inches tall, thought it had a little more spalting.
> http://i1183.Rule #2/albums/x471/bailey591/photo.jpg
> All input apreciated.



 Just reach over and tap yourself on the back!!!!!! Ya, great job; oh ya, I agree with others regarding to keep this one. I eaven keep stuff I broke on the lathe, sometimes it makes me laugh and ask why the heck I did what I did:teethlaugh::teethlaugh: all in all, your off to a super start!


----------



## Tim Carter (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice start! If you want to get more spalting quickly, put the blank(with the bark on) in a black plastic trash bag with a cup of water, close the bag wit a twist tie and put it in a warm area of your shop for a couple of weeks. When you take it out, look for dark grey or black streaks on the end grain. If it's not dark enough for you, put it back in the bag for a couple more weeks. It will be pretty nasty when you pull it out but a lot of the crud will wash off. Turning green spalted NIP can be a lot like taking a bath-the wood throws off a lot of water as it's turned. The results are worth it!


----------

